# 13A Spouse Visa Processing



## mhine1811 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
Im new here in this forum and is in the middle of processing my 13A visa probationary. Any idea if I have to pay the fees upon submission of my documents? or I will only pay upon approval of my visa? Please enlighten me so I will know what to expect from our loving Immigration officers to avoid unnecessary long waiting. TIA for all the response.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mhine1811. I didn't get my 13a within the Philippines mhine1811 so hopefully, someone who has can answer your question, but usually, all fees are taken upfront after you've submitted your documents, I don't see the PBI doing all the leg work and approving your 13a Permanent and then trying to collect their money, here's a link to the possible costs, scroll down the page. PBI 13a Conversion I'm not sure if this is the initial cost of the process or if you have to pay any additional fees.

The good news is that you're nearly done with the process but is this your final stop? Hopefully, you don't plan on leaving and working in another country, this would be a mistake on a 13a Visa and costly because you are required to check-in from Jan - Feb annually.


----------



## mhine1811 (11 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum mhine1811. I didn't get my 13a within the Philippines mhine1811 so hopefully, someone who has can answer your question, but usually, all fees are taken upfront after you've submitted your documents, I don't see the PBI doing all the leg work and approving your 13a Permanent and then trying to collect their money, here's a link to the possible costs, scroll down the page. PBI 13a Conversion I'm not sure if this is the initial cost of the process or if you have to pay any additional fees.
> 
> The good news is that you're nearly done with the process but is this your final stop? Hopefully, you don't plan on leaving and working in another country, this would be a mistake on a 13a Visa and costly because you are required to check-in from Jan - Feb annually.


HI,
Thank you for your response. And will take note of that.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

This new thread is one i have questions about too. I have to start the 13A process in April, in the Philippines. I entered Philippines on balikbayan visa in October I have the instructions but I know better than to think it is as easy as it seems.
I notice I need an NBI clearance and a BI clearance based on check list. 
I found NBI CLEARANCE for NBI clearance, can I use this? If not can I go to local NBI office? I live near Iligan City and I am told there is local office there. Other people say I have to go to Manila. 
How do I get the BI clearance? Can I go to BI office in Cagayan de oro? Is there a form?
Does the CGAF cover the ACR card application too?
Can I file for the 13A at the BI office in Cagayan de oro? Again, I read conflicting opinions with going to Manila as part of process. 
I really do not want to travel from Mindanao to Manila.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

amcan13 said:


> This new thread is one i have questions about too. I have to start the 13A process in April, in the Philippines. I entered Philippines on balikbayan visa in October I have the instructions but I know better than to think it is as easy as it seems.
> I notice I need an NBI clearance and a BI clearance based on check list.
> I found NBI CLEARANCE for NBI clearance, can I use this? If not can I go to local NBI office? I live near Iligan City and I am told there is local office there. Other people say I have to go to Manila.
> How do I get the BI clearance? Can I go to BI office in Cagayan de oro? Is there a form?
> ...


For NBI Clearance you cannot do it online, you can do it at your local NBI office. Your local office will forward the paperwork to manila so your approval will take a few weeks.
No need on the BI Clearance - that is done when you apply for the 13a.
Yes the CGAF will cover the ACR card as they make you fill out two original copies. Every time I printed the CGAF online and filled out they made me redo it there, seems like the form was never to their liking.
Yes you can file for the 13a at your local office - again they send the package to manila for approval.
If you where not married in the Philippines you will also need to get your marriage certificate authenticated by the DFA. This can take many months.
Also, anything that they say is an "affidavit" will need to be Notarized. Plus anything else they say to get notarized. No need to get a lawyer involved with any of this. There are samples online that you can use to make the letters and then just get them notarized by a notary.
Good luck.


----------



## mhine1811 (11 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> This new thread is one i have questions about too. I have to start the 13A process in April, in the Philippines. I entered Philippines on balikbayan visa in October I have the instructions but I know better than to think it is as easy as it seems.
> I notice I need an NBI clearance and a BI clearance based on check list.
> I found NBI CLEARANCE for NBI clearance, can I use this? If not can I go to local NBI office? I live near Iligan City and I am told there is local office there. Other people say I have to go to Manila.
> How do I get the BI clearance? Can I go to BI office in Cagayan de oro? Is there a form?
> ...


Hi amcan13,

As for NBI Clearance it has expiry of 1 year. You can go to any NBI satellite office and do your NBI Clearance. They have online of it in where you have to get schedule for you to appear or I dont know how in Iligan works coz some offices doesnt need it. For the BI Clearance, it is the Immigration who will fill it, I guess after seeing all your documents are complete. Thats what the officer informed me and since she didnt checked it in my list for compliance. ACR card application is in the form too. You can apply for your visa in your city if there is satellite office there. Hope all these helps cheers....


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I wanted to give update on 13A visa odyssey. 
So I registered online for NBI clearance and made appointment at Iligan office. I got there for appointment and it was closed for city holiday. I returned the next day. Seems the only person that knew how to do it for foreigners was not there. They took pictures and fingerprints using computer and then manually on paper, interesting. They took postage and said it would go to Manila. They would not give me a receipt of any kind to check on it later. 
4 weeks later the Iligan office will only say it is in Manila. Thank goodness my wife has a friend of a friend in the NBI in Manila. That person looked me up and found my application was sitting around because the Iligan personel didn't sign the fingerprint card. The Manila office was able to FedEx that card to Iligan for them to sign and FedEx back. the Manila friend was able to watch it then take my NBI paper and give it to another friend to hand deliver to me. If not for knowing someone it would have been a very long process. 
I then compiled all the documents according to the BI website for the 13A probationary visa and took it to the CDO BI office. The people there were very helpful. Of course I could not submit my application because the new commissioner is not in place and his new requirements not documented. I was advised to wait until 2 weeks before my current Balikayan visa expires and go to BI office in Iligan and get a 4 or 6 month extension. They had no idea when 13A probationary applications would start being accepted, plus there is a nice backlog. 
It is interesting but not much you can do but wait for them. Since there is a big chance the required documents will change I can just hope I don't have to get something that takes months.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Amcan you bring up an important point, the documentation is frequently hosed up, and actually, you have to research and do it yourself, you really can not rely on any agency here when it comes to documentation.

You're very fortunate to have help.


----------



## Notyoursugardaddy (5 mo ago)

Well apparently their not even accepting applications at this time for 13A visas. Thank God I got mine 4 years ago Enjoy.


----------



## Notyoursugardaddy (5 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> This new thread is one i have questions about too. I have to start the 13A process in April, in the Philippines. I entered Philippines on balikbayan visa in October I have the instructions but I know better than to think it is as easy as it seems.
> I notice I need an NBI clearance and a BI clearance based on check list.
> I found NBI CLEARANCE for NBI clearance, can I use this? If not can I go to local NBI office? I live near Iligan City and I am told there is local office there. Other people say I have to go to Manila.
> How do I get the BI clearance? Can I go to BI office in Cagayan de oro? Is there a form?
> ...


Good luck Michael.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Notyoursugardaddy said:


> Well apparently their not even accepting applications at this time for 13A visas. Thank God I got mine 4 years ago Enjoy.


So... Do you have a link to this? Because I haven't heard that, I frequently monitor the PBI online websites.


----------



## Notyoursugardaddy (5 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> I wanted to give update on 13A visa odyssey.
> So I registered online for NBI clearance and made appointment at Iligan office. I got there for appointment and it was closed for city holiday. I returned the next day. Seems the only person that knew how to do it for foreigners was not there. They took pictures and fingerprints using computer and then manually on paper, interesting. They took postage and said it would go to Manila. They would not give me a receipt of any kind to check on it later.
> 4 weeks later the Iligan office will only say it is in Manila. Thank goodness my wife has a friend of a friend in the NBI in Manila. That person looked me up and found my application was sitting around because the Iligan personel didn't sign the fingerprint card. The Manila office was able to FedEx that card to Iligan for them to sign and FedEx back. the Manila friend was able to watch it then take my NBI paper and give it to another friend to hand deliver to me. If not for knowing someone it would have been a very long process.
> I then compiled all the documents according to the BI website for the 13A probationary visa and took it to the CDO BI office. The people there were very helpful. Of course I could not submit my application because the new commissioner is not in place and his new requirements not documented. I was advised to wait until 2 weeks before my current Balikayan visa expires and go to BI office in Iligan and get a 4 or 6 month extension. They had no idea when 13A probationary applications would start being accepted, plus there is a nice backlog.
> It is interesting but not much you can do but wait for them. Since there is a big chance the required documents will change I can just hope I don't have to get something that takes months.


TYPICAL Muslim Personal in The Iligan office.


----------



## Notyoursugardaddy (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> So... Do you have a link to this? Because I haven't heard that, I frequently monitor the PBI online websites.


MY REPLY to your reply asking me for a Link. Well i didn't read about it. My Neighbor here in Ph From America said the Region X office in Cagayan De Oro City on Mindanao told him Their Not accepting Any 13a Visa applications at This time. Here's CDO BI Office info if you'd like to ask them about it.
*CAGAYAN DE ORO IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE*
*ACO: FELIPE E. ALANO, JR.*
Office Hours: 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
Direct Line(s): (088) 881-0393
Facsimile Numbers: (088) 881-0393
E-mail Addresses: [email protected]
Office Address: 2/F Gateway Tower, Limketkai Center, Limketkai Drive, Lapasan Highway, Cagayan de Oro City 9000


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Notyoursugardaddy said:


> MY REPLY to your reply asking me for a Link. Well i didn't read about it. My Neighbor here in Ph From America said the Region X office in Cagayan De Oro City on Mindanao told him Their Not accepting Any 13a Visa applications at This time. Here's CDO BI Office info if you'd like to ask them about it.
> *CAGAYAN DE ORO IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE*
> *ACO: FELIPE E. ALANO, JR.*
> Office Hours: 8:00 am - 5:00 pm
> ...


Thank you for that information and welcome to the forum.

Could also be this Satellite Office, they have issues at times or limited function's, but non the less this could effect a fellow expat in the region.


----------



## Notyoursugardaddy (5 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you for that information and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Could also be this Satellite Office, they have issues at times or limited function's, but non the less this could effect a fellow expat in the region.


Apparently it's The Iligan Office too. TY


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Many offices do not do 13a. My local office Olongapo does not do them. Last time I checked (a long time ago) Angeles did not either. I started mine in Manila and finished it in Balanga.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Notyoursugardaddy said:


> Apparently it's The Iligan Office too. TY


DonAndAbby makes a good point, many of these so-called Satellite Offices are set up for tourists and not Permanent Residents like those on the SRRV or 13a Visa so they can't even renew your card but they can perform the annual check-ins or mail applications but even then if they become overwhelmed or don't have the equipment they stop the practice.

These ID card maker machines (there doesn't seem to be much funding for Satellite Offices) when broken are down for months. And then maybe the other issue is that with this long Covid lockdown they may have reduced personnel and now need them back due to the large influx of tourists and returning Permanent Residents... the wheels move slowly here.

My nearest Satellite Office is in Sta Rosa Laguna (Luzon) and they can't renew ACR cards other than for tourists and then they have to mail those I think to the main office. A fellow expat friend up in Isabela, (upper Eastern Luzon) can't use his nearest Satellite Office even though the PBI website claims they can process the 13a Visa renewals or applications, his wife had to travel (he's elderly and can't travel) all the way to the Main branch in Manila in order to get his ACR renewed, they live so far from any other Satellite Office and wanted to make it one trip and be done with it so no more other Satellite Offices, she paid for expedited service and his wife was able to get the card the next day at the Main Branch.

On another note, the main office was also confused as to why his nearest Satellite Office couldn't handle his renewal.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Actions each BI office can accomplish:



https://immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/2022_Yr/05_May/2022May01_dirOfTrans.pdf



Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Actions each BI office can accomplish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not very reliable so I would recommend trying to call before visiting if your transaction is an uncommon one.

Over the years, my main complaint with that list it is stupidly organized. The main office should give each office a list of all possible services and the satellite office would tick off their capabilities and return it. Instead, apparently the satellite offices just send in a list of capabilities in any old format they want. That is why you see the same service listed in 10 different ways on the list.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> DonAndAbby makes a good point, many of these so-called Satellite Offices are set up for tourists and not Permanent Residents like those on the SRRV or 13a Visa so they can't even renew your card but they can perform the annual check-ins or mail applications but even then if they become overwhelmed or don't have the equipment they stop the practice.
> 
> These ID card maker machines (there doesn't seem to be much funding for Satellite Offices) when broken are down for months. And then maybe the other issue is that with this long Covid lockdown they may have reduced personnel and now need them back due to the large influx of tourists and returning Permanent Residents... the wheels move slowly here.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked 13-A ACR cards could only be renewed at Intramuros. If that is still the case I will see if I can find an agent to do mine. I know they don't do them at Olongapo BI. Mine expires in April next year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Last time I checked 13-A ACR cards could only be renewed at Intramuros. If that is still the case I will see if I can find an agent to do mine. I know they don't do them at Olongapo BI. Mine expires in April next year.


Intramuros is almost gone, so either this year or next year the Philippine Bureau of Immigration will be at its new location a 7-story building next to the Mall of Asia, with plenty of parking and space, the construction started in 2018 and is nearly complete.

I forgot to mention that my Expat friend is hard-headed, he tries to circumnavigate the issues with the distance Satellite Offices so somehow believed or was told that he could get his ACR card renewed at one of these offices if he had a letter from the Main Branch in Manila so they drafted him a letter  to the Satellite Office but they told him "No, they refuse to process his ACR card."

The Satellite Office document Chuck posted makes it clear that none of the upper Northern branches process the ACR cards.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Intramuros is almost gone, so either this year or next year the Philippine Bureau of Immigration will be at its new location a 7 story building next to the Mall of Asia, with plenty of parking and space, the construction started in 2018 and is nearly complete.


That would be nice. Years ago, I got caught by crocodiles, twice, on trips to Intramuros. So I am paranoid about driving there.

MOA area and the casino area is much better. I just saw your old post on the subject. Hopefully they will restart the ferry service from Orion to MOA soon. It is a nice alternative to driving and the kids like it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Last time I checked 13-A ACR cards could only be renewed at Intramuros. If that is still the case I will see if I can find an agent to do mine. I know they don't do them at Olongapo BI. Mine expires in April next year.


The Iloilo Office still does renewal of the ACR card so you might recheck as to what is available to you.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> The Iloilo Office still does renewal of the ACR card so you might recheck as to what is available to you.
> 
> Fred


Do you know for a fact that they do 13A permanent resident ACR card renewal? The office directory is a mess. For Iloilo, it says: "Issuance/Renewal of ACR I-CARD". That is tourist.






ACR I-CARD Issuance







immigration.gov.ph





That is why I hate that list. If you search ACR on the list, you will find many different wordings about ACR. No standardization in the list.

ACR I-card Issuance, Reissuance and Renewal 
Renewal of ACR I -card
Tourist ACR I-Card Issuance, Reissuance and Renewal
ACR I-Card Issuance (For tourist) 
ACR I-Card Issuance, Re-issuance and Renewal (with comment Tourist ACR ICards only)


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

As far as I am aware, your local office simply sends your docs off to Intramuros for the 13A ACR-1, and then let you know when it is ready to collect (from my experience) , so what is the problem ?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> As far as I am aware, your local office simply sends your docs off to Intramuros for the 13A ACR-1, and then let you know when it is ready to collect (from my experience) , so what is the problem ?


I hope that is true. When I got my 13a permanent at Balanga BI, the attorney there, a sharp guy, said Intramuros only. However, that was 4 years ago so hopefully that has changed for the better.

I will follow up here as I learn more.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

This was at the Dagupan BI office ...earlier this year, for my permanent 13A. (Same procedure the year before, for the probationary). Good luck anyway.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I hope that is true. When I got my 13a permanent at Balanga BI, the attorney there, a sharp guy, said Intramuros only. However, that was 4 years ago so hopefully that has changed for the better.
> 
> I will follow up here as I learn more.


I belong to an Angeles City expat FB group, and he confirmed that he did his 13a ACR card renewal at Marquee Mall BI. It took two months to get it back.

So that is good news. I will ask at Olongapo BI but they have limited services. I guess the key thing is to time the renewal to not interfere with any travel plans.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Do you know for a fact that they do 13A permanent resident ACR card renewal? The office directory is a mess. For Iloilo, it says: "Issuance/Renewal of ACR I-CARD". That is tourist.


I'll find out for sure shortly. My card expires the end of November. When I did my annual check-in in February, the lady who did my paperwork actually came out to where I was sitting & waiting. She delivered all my paperwork pertaining to my check-in and then, as she had noticed my ACRcard expiration date, gave me all the papers to start processing the card and told me to start in The early part of September. 

So far over the years, I have found the Iloilo office to always be helpful when I have utilized their services.

Fred


----------

